# " الصوم في الكتاب المقدس "



## الكرمه الصغيره (11 ديسمبر 2013)

" الصوم في الكتاب المقدس "​
*السؤال الذي يردده المسيحيون عادة: 
هل الصوم هو الانقطاع عن تناول اللحوم والمنتجات الحيوانية؟*​
*في الحياة الروحية، فإن الكتاب المقدس الذي عليه يرتكز موقف المسيحية، يوضح معنى الصوم وضرورته، وينظم ممارسته ويجعل منه مع الصلاة والصدقة أحد الأركان الأساسية، التي تعبر أمام الله عن تواضع الإنسان ورجائه ومحبته. يقول الرسول متىّ:
« حينئذ أتي إليه تلاميذ يوحنا قائلين لماذا نصوم نحن والفريسيون كثيراً وأما تلاميذك فلا يصومون؟
فقال لهم يسوع: 
هل يستطيع بنو العرس أن ينوحوا ما دام العريس معهم؟ ولكن ستأتي أيام حين يرفع العريس عنهم فحينئذ – يصومون - »
(إنجيل متّى ١٤:٩ و١٥)*​
*ما هو الصوم
كلمة «يصوم» في اللغة التي كتب فيها العهد القديم، وكلمة «يصوم» في اللغة اليونانية التي كتب فيها العهد الجديد، كلاهما تعنيان 
«غلق الفم – الانقطاع عن الطعام».
لذا نرى أن الصوم يجب أن يكون انقطاعياً. لذلك لا يجوز أن نعتبر أن تبديل الصيام من اللحوم إلى البقوليات صياماً فلو كان الصوم هو تبديل الأطعمة من اللحوم إلى البقول لاعتبرنا أن كل الناس النباتيين صائمون مدى الحياة!.*​
*ممارسة الصوم
من الناحية الشرعية لا يعتبر الصوم فرضاً موضوعاً علينا ولكننا نمارسه لسببين:*​
*( 1 )
تمثلاً بسيدنا المسيح (له المجد) الذي صام أربعين يوماً 
(إنجيل متّى ١:٤ – ٤)
وهو الذي ليس بحاجة إلى صيام، ولكنه صام في البرية مثلما اعتمد في نهر الأردن؛ لكي يكمل كل بر 
(إنجيل متّى ١٥:٣)، 
كما أنه صام لكي يترك لنا مثالاً لنتبع أثر خطواته
(رسالة بطرس الأولى ٢١:٢).*​
*( 2 )
كذلك نمارس نحن الصيام لشعورنا بالاحتياج إليه من أجل شقاوتنا وجسدنا المشاغب الذي يشتهي ضد الروح 
(رسالة كورنثوس الأولى ٢٧:٩) + (رسالة غلاطية ١٧:٥). والحقيقة أن الصيام هو وسيلة فعالة في التقرب إلى الله ، ولكنه ليس غاية في حد ذاته .. وهو أيضاً وسيلة فعالة للاتضاع أمام الله وضبط أهواء الجسد 
(رسالة غلاطية ٢٤:٥) + (سفر الأمثال ٣٢:١٦)، 
والصوم ليس أمراً متعلقاً بالجسد، كما يعتقد بعض الناس بقدر ما هو متعلق بالروح فجسد الإنسان يشتهي ضد روحه، وروح الإنسان تشتهي ضد جسده؛ لذلك كلما كان الجسد قوياً كانت الروح ضعيفة، فالصوم لا يضعف الجسد فقط ولكنه يقوي الروح أيضاً (رسالة غلاطية ١٦:٥ + ١٧). 
ولهذا فإن الذي يصوم جسده عن الطعام والشراب، ولا تصوم نفسه عن الشرور والمعاصي يعتبر صيامه باطلاً.*​
*الصوم في العهد الجديد
لقد تكلم المسيح (له المجد) في عظته على الجبل عن ثلاثة أركان أساسية في العبادة وهي:*​
*( 1 )
. الصلاة وهي تعبر عن إيمان الإنسان بالله 
(إنجيل متّى ٧:٧ – ١١).*​
*( 2 )
الصوم وهو يعبر عن تواضع الإنسان أمام الله 
(سفر إشعياء ٥:٥٨) + (مزمور ١٣:٣٥).*​
*( 3 )
الصدقة وهي تعبر عن شكر الإنسان لله عندما يعطي للفقراء مما أعطاه الله 
(سفر إشعياء ٧:٥٨) + (مزمور ١٢:١١٦) 
+ (إنجيل لوقا ٣٣:١٢).*​
*أهمية الصوم
لما كان الإنسان نفساً وجسداً كان من العبث أن نتصور ديانة روحية محضة، فإن النفس التي تلتزم بشيء ما، تحتاج إلى أفعال الجسد لذا فالصلاة المصحوبة بالصوم إنما تؤدي إلى خضوع الإنسان لله 
(سفر الملوك الأول ٢٧:٢١ – ٢٩) 
وفي هذا تكمن أهمية الصوم.*​
*شروط الصيام
( 1 )
يجب أن يكون الصيام انقطاعياً عن كل طعام وشراب من الغروب إلى الغروب خلال يوم أو أكثر.*​
*( 2 )
أن يكون الصوم مصحوباً بالصلاة 
(سفر أعمال الرسل ٣:١٣).
فإن الامتناع عن الطعام في حد ذاته ليس جزءاً من العبادة، إلا إذا اقترن بالصلاة والتذلل إلى الله والرجوع عن الشر؛ فإن الإنسان الذي يصوم فمه عنه الأكل ولا تصوم نفسه عن الشر يكون صومه باطلاً 
(سفر إشعياء ١٣:١) + (سفر ارميا ١٠:١٤ – ١٢).*​
*( 3 )
أن يكون الصوم بحد ذاته وسيلة لا غاية .. وسيلة لإخضاع الجسد لدواعي الروح، أما غاية الصوم فهي الرحمة، أن تكسر للجائع خبزك فترحمه، وأن تكسر للرب قلبك فيرحمك 
(سفر إشعياء ٧:٥٨) + (سفر اللاويين ٢٩:١٦).*​
*( 4 )
إن الصوم كالصلاة، يجب أن يكون لله وحده وليس لأشخاص كالرسل والقديسين
(سفر أعمال الرسل ٨:١٤ – ١٨) + (إنجيل متّى ١٨:٦) + (إنجيل متّى ٩:٦).
فإن الصوم الذي ليس لأجل الله باطل، فقد يصوم الرجل لأن الأطباء أمروه بهذا، وقد تصوم امرأة من أجل رشاقة جسمها وحسن مظهرها، وكلاهما ليس من أجل الله لذلك لا يقبل الله صيامهما.*​
*أن لا يكون للصوم هدف التظاهر أو كسب المديح، بل يجب أن يكون حبنا لله هو الدافع الأول للصيام 
(إنجيل لوقا ٩:١٨ – ١٤).*​
*في الختام أقول أن الصوم في الديانة المسيحية هو صيام حالة(روحية) وليس فقط مناسبة (تقليدية)، ومع أن الصوم كالصلاة قد يكون فردياً في الخفاء أو جماعياً في العلانية، إلا أنه يختلف عنها في أن الصلاة تجوز في كل وقت، أما الصوم فلا بد أن يكون له دواع تدعو إليه، ولكن هذا لا يعني أننا نمارس الصوم في وقت الشدائد والضيقات فقط، فنكون كمن يصوم لأمر كان يطلبه، ولما قضى الأمر لا صام ولا صلى، وكيف لنا أن نطلب رحمة الله في وقت الضيق فقط، ونحن الذين برحمته نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد –
(سفر أعمال الرسل ٢٨:١٧).*​
*أشكرك أحبك كثيراً
الرب يسوع المسيح يحبكم
جميعاً فتعال...هو ينتظرك*​​


----------



## ايفا (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*الصدقة وهي تعبر عن شكر الإنسان لله عندما يعطي للفقراء مما أعطاه الله*


----------



## so lost (21 ديسمبر 2013)

هل يعني ان الصوم عن المسيح مثل الصوم عند الاسلام وهو الانقطاع عن الطعام و الشراب؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*
"وَلكِنِ الآنَ،  							يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، ارْجِعُوا إِلَيَّ بِكُلِّ  							قُلُوبِكُمْ، وَبِالصَّوْمِ  							وَالْبُكَاءِ وَالنَّوْحِ" (سفر يوئيل2: 12)

**موضوع رائع جدا استاذي الكرمه
كعاده مواضيع حضرتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
ويباركك
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع 
واستنادا للادلة الكتابية 
عن الصوم 
لانة بدون الصلاة 
يكون ميت 

الرب يباركك استاذي 
موضوع في قمة الاهمية 
شكرا لتعب محبتك 
وكل سنة وجميعكم بخير 
​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (21 ديسمبر 2013)

ايفا قال:


> *الصدقة وهي تعبر عن شكر الإنسان لله عندما يعطي للفقراء مما أعطاه الله*


 


*  أَعْطُوا، تُعْطَوْا: فَإِنَّكُمْ تُعْطَوْنَ فِي أَحْضَانِكُمْ كَيْلاً جَيِّداً مُلَبَّداً مَهْزُوزاً فَائِضاً، **لأَنَّهُ بِالْكَيْلِ الَّذِي بِهِ تَكِيلُونَ، يُكَالُ لَكُمْ.*
*  لو-6-38 *
*سعيد لمرورك الجميل أختي العزيزة ايفا الرب يباركك دائماً*
*وربنا يفرح قلبك بتحقيق أمنياتك في ذكرى الميلاد العظيم لربنا يسوع المسيح 
وللسنه الجديدة ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... 
والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح
دائماً..وأبداً..آمين
وكل عام وأنتي والعائلة الكريمة وأحبائك 
بألف خير وفرح وسلام...آمين*​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (21 ديسمبر 2013)

so lost قال:


> هل يعني ان الصوم عن المسيح مثل الصوم عند الاسلام وهو الانقطاع عن الطعام و الشراب؟


 
*مرحباً فيكِ أختي العزيزة *
*لم أتطرق وأربط  صوم الآخرين في هذا الموضوع*
*وكنت أتمنا أن يكون هذا السؤال مطروح في قسم الأسئلة و الأجوبة المسيحية*
*لمشاركة جميع الأخوة والأخوات للرد على هذا السؤال*
*وأجيبك بشكل مختصر*
*يعتبرالصوم للمسيحيون طريقة يعلنون من خلالها عن شبعهم النابع من معرفة*
* الله وليس من الطعام . الصيام وحده لا يضمن مكان للمسيحي في الجنة*
* ولكن يصوم المسيحيون للأسباب التالية:*
* * ليظهروا اكتفائهم وشبعهم بالله وحده (لوقا 4:4)*​* * ليتواضعوا أمام الله (دانيال 3:9 و 12:10)*
* * ليطلبوا عون الله (صموئيل الثاني 16:12 و أستر 16:4 و عزرا 23:8)*
* * ليطلبوا معرفة مشيئة الله (أعمال الرسل 2:13-3)*
* * ليتحولوا عن الخطيئة (يونان 5:3-10 و ملوك الأول 25:21-29)*
* * ليتمكنوا من عبادة الله بصورة مستمرة (لوقا 36:2-38)*
*شكراً جزيلاً...*
*سعيد لمرورك الجميل أختي العزيزة so lost** الرب يباركك دائماً*​*وربنا يفرح قلبك بتحقيق أمنياتك في ذكرى الميلاد العظيم لربنا يسوع المسيح *​*وللسنه الجديدة ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *​*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*
*دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*
_*وكل عام وأنتي والعائلة الكريمة وأحبائك *_​_*بألف خير وفرح وسلام...آمين*_​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (21 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *"وَلكِنِ الآنَ،                              يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، ارْجِعُوا إِلَيَّ بِكُلِّ                              قُلُوبِكُمْ، وَبِالصَّوْمِ                              وَالْبُكَاءِ وَالنَّوْحِ" (سفر يوئيل2: 12)*​
> *موضوع رائع جدا استاذي الكرمه*
> *كعاده مواضيع حضرتك*​*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*
> *ويباركك*​


 

*أسعدني تواجدك الجميل* *وكلامك الرائع دائماً*
*شكراً جزيلاً أختي العزيزة واثقه فيك يارب لمرورك الجميل جداً*
*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يحميكِ ويحفظكِ ويباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *
*الرائعة والمباركة دائماً *
*وربنا يفرح قلبك بتحقيق أمنياتك في ذكرى الميلاد العظيم لربنا المجيد يسوع المسيح *
*وللسنه الجديدة ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *
*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*
*دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​ 
_*وكل عام وأنتي والعائلة الكريمة وأحبائك *_
_*بألف خير وفرح وسلام...آمين*_​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (21 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> موضوع رائع
> 
> واستنادا للادلة الكتابية
> عن الصوم
> ...


 

*الكتاب المقدس هو ينبوع الحياة لكلمة الله*
*أسعدني تواجدك الجميل* *وكلامك الرائع دائماً*
*شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز ابن يسوعنا لمرورك الجميل جداً*
*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يحميك ويحفظك ويباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *
*الرائعة والمباركة دائماً *
*وربنا يفرح قلبك بتحقيق أمنياتك في ذكرى الميلاد العظيم لربنا المجيد يسوع المسيح *
*وللسنه الجديدة ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *
*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*
*دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*


_*وكل عام وأنت والعائلة الكريمة وأحبائك *_
_*بألف خير وفرح وسلام...آمين*_​


----------

